# Tokyo Classic Car show pics



## Wookie (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are some pics I took of a classics car show I went to in tokyo. I didn't take any pics of Datsuns since I was mostly looking at skylines to take back to the states. The pics of the '97 skyline is my current ride. Here's the link:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nohom...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------

